# new or used tanks?



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

All feedback is welcomed. I just can't decide whether to buy new or used. CL prices vary so much and driving outrageous distances to see false advertisements does not seem appealing at all. If I buy new, am I spending 2-300 more than I would used or is it more? 
Do most of you guys buy new or used stuff?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know your financial situation but for me I know i can make my bucks go way farther buying used than buying new.

I would definately look at used gear , and hardware like quality canister filters have so many replacement parts that they are a good buy new or used. just make sure you see everything in working order before you take someones word for it , 

I have bought all my tanks used and have only ever had one issue but now as a precaution i just guage how the seals look , do a water test, and if there is any doubt i say screw it nd reseal it, no one wants a flood....

I see so many insane deals on here on a daily basis it really blows my mind whats out there and more often than not the "bca" familia is pretty good group and take care of there gear/tanks/fishies, you know bu that being said we have had some bad apples come through and make you question 

on the other hand , some of the costs of these new set ups from some of the sponsors , like island pets unlimited, and king eds are insane i mean some of the stuff i have seen is almost new stuff at used pricing ,I dont know if it is because i am on the island that I have been getting shafted or they just have really awesome pricing but its all up to you guy..

regardless of what you decide DO IT ALREADY lol im dying to see what your gonna set up..


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

and when you have a cl seller on the phone , be honest ... look is this thing decent or is it a piece of tird, be straight forward is this thing worth my time to come see, or use a 1-10 scale with them , 1 being dead and 10 being as new and then you can have a better sence of what it is your gonna go look at ,


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

For a bigger tank, anything above 50g or you are making it a show piece furniture in the living room, I would get a new one if you have the fund. It is not that expensive. Wait for boxing day sale. Tank is by far one of the cheapest equipment over the year. Anything happen to a tank will cost more damage than anything in your house. Why take the risk.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

It depends as well on what you plan to keep, if you want a lot of inverts in your tank, new may be your best bet, if copper has been used to treat fish it may still be there in trace forms and could cause you a lot of issues in the future. I've bought lots of used tanks and never had problems though so it's entirely up to you. What size were you thinking of getting?

Douglas


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

In fact, my 75 and 125, which are still running were all bought from IPU famous boxing day sale


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Check out my journals... I buy everything used... Im poor lol. I list what I payed for most items too.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 26 squarish thing I bought from what used to be Big Al's I bleached it and used it as a reef tank, a plant tank, grow out tank, sump... you name it, still have it and plan on selling it again in the near future.

Douglas


----------

